# Tesla maps shows different route than Google Maps/Apple Maps?



## TheScientist

I have found that Apple Maps/Google maps is more likely to provide to me different routes to/from work based on traffic patterns, whereas Tesla Maps has the same route every time. There has times where I open Google Maps and it has suggested a different route than the one that Tesla is recommending to the same destination. I prefer the Apple/Google way of giving me multiple options. I have the re-routing option enabled in the options but I don't know if it makes a difference. 

I thought tesla uses Google Maps, why do they have different routes?


----------



## MelindaV

TheScientist said:


> I have found that Apple Maps/Google maps is more likely to provide to me different routes to/from work based on traffic patterns, whereas Tesla Maps has the same route every time. There has times where I open Google Maps and it has suggested a different route than the one that Tesla is recommending to the same destination. I prefer the Apple/Google way of giving me multiple options. I have the re-routing option enabled in the options but I don't know if it makes a difference.
> 
> I thought tesla uses Google Maps, why do they have different routes?


What time do you have re-routing set to? Do you have the premium data that used traffic data?
if your primary concern is your work commute, just go the way you like and it will reroute you after you ignore its initial route.

mine does indeed choose alternate routes when traffic is messed up on my regular route. i really don't like the alternate and will often ignore it and go my normal way to then be stuck in worse then normal traffic.


----------



## FRC

I have found the in car routing to be remarkably accurate. If the car re-routes, I pay attention.


----------



## Nom

Check out your setting for the threshold for rerouting. Mine is set for 2 minutes. This results in some differences for me. Maybe you can reduce to 0 and it will reroute for you.


----------



## Bigriver

TheScientist said:


> I prefer the Apple/Google way of giving me multiple options.


Yes, this often shows up among the list of wishes for software updates. It's in my top 5. I think we will get this eventually.


----------



## tencate

FRC said:


> I have found the in car routing to be remarkably accurate. If the car re-routes, I pay attention.


Ditto. There have been many times I've wondered why the heck it suggested I take that route and, when I've ignored it, I've paid a price by getting stuck in something unexpected. I've had many times when I'm on business and have to rent a car where my phone and Google maps didn't quite work, notably in Houston TX. I trust the Tesla Navigation and use it exclusively. So far, it's never led me astray (2+ years and 55k miles). YMMV.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Ask 10 people how to get somewhere and you'll get 10 different answers


----------



## TheScientist

Bigriver said:


> Yes, this often shows up among the list of wishes for software updates. It's in my top 5. I think we will get this eventually.


yep. Sometimes even though the route is a little slower you prefer it for whatever reason.


----------



## garsh

TheScientist said:


> yep. Sometimes even though the route is a little slower you prefer it for whatever reason.


Yep. For my commute home, the route I prefer is usually listed as 1-2 minutes longer by Google Maps. But that route tends to be fairly consistent, whereas the "fastest" route is more likely to have had an accident (or near accident), which suddenly backs up traffic and makes it much longer than usual.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> Yep. For my commute home, the route I prefer is usually listed as 1-2 minutes longer by Google Maps. But that route tends to be fairly consistent, whereas the "fastest" route is more likely to have had an accident (or near accident), which suddenly backs up traffic and makes it much longer than usual.


this is the same for me. My preferred often will not be the default (if Tesla, Waze, etc), and unless I can see 'my' route currently has an issue, I will not take the other freeway. Before this car, when only using Waze, the alternate route would often show 5 minutes faster than my route. I'd fall for it, and it'd end up taking 20 minutes longer than it showed the other route. never failed. So I almost always stick to my regular route. I know sometimes that has been the wrong choice, but most times it is the same time or less than the route I don't like.


----------



## Re-Volted then S'd up

Route choices would be my top priority for software updates! Got nav set for a 5 min difference before rerouting but sometimes I'd still like to see the choices and check Apple Maps to verify, yes sometimes while driving, so it does become a safety issue. Ya ya, I know, you never do it....


----------



## Bigriver

I would particularly like route choices for longer trips. There is often more than one major route to get from point A to point B, and if I want to do a different route than what Tesla offers me, I have to hopscotch it with setting and re-setting different intermediate points to force the way I want to go. There are lots of reasons other than traffic and predicted time to choose a different route. For example, I travel East/west across Ohio a lot, and there are 3 main route choices. None of them are the ideal, obvious choice. Sometimes I need to avoid one because a weather system is worse by the Great Lakes, or sometimes it is worse for the southern route if a storm is brewing from that direction. Or sometimes I just feel like dealing with a different set of challenges, as the road conditions and traffic has its pluses and minuses for each route. And I even have my favorite superchargers to add further personal bias. Tesla navigation also sometimes totally ignores me if I set it to avoid tolls - from some starting locations, it will still route me on the Ohio and PA turnpikes. All minor annoyances I can deal with, but also why I use auxiliary navigation tools to supplement my on-screen Tesla navigation.


----------



## John

Even though there's a setting for "reroute if saves > ____ minutes," I am speculating that the initial route is an instantaneous estimate, and it gives you the least-time one, even if it's just by 1 minute.

Knowing the frequency of wrecks and backups on highways between me and the airport, I've second-guessed the route a number of times—only to see the route guidance swing to the new route and the ETA only change slightly (much less than my 15 minute setting).


----------



## FRC

If the Tesla routing costs me 3-4 minutes, that's OK. But, in my travels, I have encountered 4-5 instances where Tesla saved me 1-2 hours on a road trip. I've learned to trust the Tesla routing. That doesn't mean that I'm not desperate for waypoints in Tesla routing. I want to see North America Tesla, not the interstates! Help!


----------



## AutopilotFan

I'd also prefer a choice of routes:

One route may have a better place to pick up something for dinner. If the travel time is nearly the same I'd like to do that.
I prefer the rest stops/Superchargers on one route vs the other, but only if there isn't a tie-up along the way.
I'm feeling achy and some roads are bumpier than others.
It's a lovely day and I'd like to take a more scenic route.


----------



## Linds127

I live in an urban area and the freeways are not always the best or fastest route. Going directly to one golf course is 7.9 miles, half on urban roads. Using Tesla navigation, it routes me exclusively on freeways for 14 miles. That's an extra 6.1 miles to save, what, 1 minute? I'd rather take the direct route but there is no route icon to show alternative routes, like Apple/Google maps has. So frustrating. I am new to Portland and use my GPS every day but I really hate having to take the long way every day.


----------



## Re-Volted then S'd up

Linds127 said:


> I live in an urban area and the freeways are not always the best or fastest route. Going directly to one golf course is 7.9 miles, half on urban roads. Using Tesla navigation, it routes me exclusively on freeways for 14 miles. That's an extra 6.1 miles to save, what, 1 minute? I'd rather take the direct route but there is no route icon to show alternative routes, like Apple/Google maps has. So frustrating. I am new to Portland and use my GPS every day but I really hate having to take the long way every day.


I agree the choices in Apple Maps are great. I do have 1 tip; in my nav settings it lets me avoid your scenario, my choice is to change to routes if they save 5 minutes. This does help a little, plus sometimes I will cancel the route and refresh - hey Elon, how about a refresh button! - or carefully check Apple Maps for confirmation. A constant issue for me because nav frequently chooses the longer route home to save just a minute or two.


----------



## Lovin' retirement

We're about to take our first trip in our new Model Y. In the owner's manual it says "NOTE: To remotely start navigation from your iOS or Android device, use the "share" functionality after giving access to the Tesla mobile app." 

Is it possible to enter a route in my phone (iOS) and send it to the Tesla app, and from there to the car? It does suggest this, but I tried doing so and nothing showed up on the app nor in the car. If anyone has any information about this, please reply.

This would also apply to Bigriver's post, above.

Thanks!


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Lovin' retirement said:


> We're about to take our first trip in our new Model Y. In the owner's manual it says "NOTE: To remotely start navigation from your iOS or Android device, use the "share" functionality after giving access to the Tesla mobile app."
> Is it possible to enter a route in my phone (iOS) and send it to the Tesla app, and from there to the car? It does suggest this, but I tried doing so and nothing showed up on the app nor in the car. If anyone has any information about this, please reply.
> Thanks!


No, only the destination gets sent. 
If you have the route in place when you lose connectivity it still shows. And you can manually enter many addresses when you don't have connectivity.

Good luck on the trip, the first one is that hard one. It's the one that you learn that it didn't need to be hard. Trust the car. And use the Energy Graphs to get a real estimation of real distance and the actual current usage. 
The car will warn you if you are getting low going to a charger, it is liberal and if you trust it, you should have no issues. 
If you haven't used the J-1772 adapter, find it and practice using it. It's a good backup for charging. If you have the NEMA 14-50 adapter it's also a great backup as many campground will have the plug.
Load PlugShare on your phone, it lists Tesla Superchargers, as well as J-1772 locations. People add comments and you can see how well chargers are doing.


----------

